# Recherche d'application ou d'un développeur



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, je suis enseignant, et je cherche actuellement une application que j'imaginerais très simple qui me permettrait de faire l'appel et d'enregistrer ces feuilles d'appel pour mes groupes classe.

Je cherche quelquechose qui ressemblerait à une feuille excel avec des colonnes correspondant aux dates, des lignes aux noms de mes élèves, et des cases à cocher en touchant tout simplement. une possibilité de petit commentaire serait un plus mais pas nécessaire.

Voilà, je ne sais pas si une telle application existe, mais si vous connaissez quelquechose qui y ressemble, ou si vous vous sentez capable de m'aider, je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## arbaot (24 Septembre 2010)

une petite feuille de calcul avec cases à cocher dans Numbers

y'en a une déjà faite dans les modèles :-;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

Pour Iphone


----------

